# Speed Dating..



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Speed Dating....what's that all about then?

Got dumped by the GF :'( a couple of weeks ago, and thought I might give it a try.

Anyone got any experiences, thoughts or stories, positive or negative to tell??


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Two people I work with have done it and say that it was a good laugh. They have both met people and gone on to date them afterwards, but nothing serious.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Speed Dating....what's that all about then?
> 
> Got dumped by the GF Â :'( a couple of weeks ago, and thought I might give it a try.
> 
> Anyone got any experiences, thoughts or stories, Â positive or negative to tell??


Chas, It's meant to be very good from what I hear.Give it a try and let us know how it goes ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Well I've just booked it now.

Next Thursday's the big do, so expect my written report here sometime on Friday.

I was surprised to hear that the organisors have trouble finding enough men and have to turn women away to keep the balance about even. Apparently this is especially so with the over 30-age groups. I sort of thought it would have been the other way around, with loads of blokes turning up to find that they only had one ugly tart to talk to.

Looking forward to it now, will have to turn my attention to preparing witty one liners and deep and meaningful questions over the weekend. 
Suppose the difficullt bit is yet to come....How to make an impression without looking like an overconfident & pretentious prat.

Any tips I ask the wise ones amongst the forum members??


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well I've just booked it now.
> 
> Next Thursday's the big do, so expect my written report here sometime on Friday.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine. Just try and avoid the involuntary pelvic thrusts. :-[ 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Next Thursday's the big do, so expect my written report here sometime on Friday.


Good luck mate  give us the full SP on friday ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Any tips I ask the wise ones amongst the forum members??


Don't go on endlessly about your TT, or heaven forbid, the ********...unless you are talking to a complete petrol head or a geek, you are toast!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> You'll be fine. Â Just try and avoid the involuntary pelvic thrusts. :-[ 8)


LOL. ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Posted by: Brett Posted on: Oct 16th, 2003, 9:28pm
> 
> Don't go on endlessly about your TT, or heaven forbid, the ********...unless you are talking to a complete petrol head or a geek, you are toast!


Yep, think I've got that one covered....


> How to make an impression without looking like a pretentious prat


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm no longer a Virgin, well a speed dating virgin anyway.

Went along last night and had great fun. Totally harmless.

The set up had 20 girls and 20 boys, although 4 blokes failed to make it. wimps.

3-mins chatting to each girl, a whistle goes, and you move onto the next. Felt really relaxed, being able to make small talk without wondering if she's already spoken for.

Great being able to flirt with a stranger without your mates taking the piss, or her mates looking at you like you've just stepped in something.

The set-up I tried Â http://www.speeddater.co.uk
envolves you keeping your selections close to your chest until the next day, and then entering them onto the website. 'Lines' open around 10 in the morning, I felt quite horney about 8 out of the 20 girls, and so far (after a couple of hours) 3 of them have ticked my box too. The other 5 haven't posted yet.

I've now got the e-mail address of the three matches, and they've got mine in exchange....will let you know how stage two goes at a later date!!

My advice.... give it a go... if you're single and want to meet other singles it's a simple and effective way of going about it.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

That wasn't Worcester.......last night.......was it .................. : :-X


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe, why? Lisa? why do you ask?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

.......dark hair cut into a shiny bob....small petite......rather gorgeous.......surely you remember Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

you DID tick my box......didn't you?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

That's getting interesting now...tell us more!! ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Thought I'd leave you with Marcus...now he sounded fun!!!


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> you DID tick my box......didn't you?


Everyone wants to tick your box Lisa  :-*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Everyone wants to tick your box Lisa Â  :-*


I misread this post the first time - I thought you were being very forward...for tick I read "lick"!!!


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Now there's a thought Brett, that hadn't entered my mind!!

Honest. ;D

....over to you Vlastan....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Now there's a thought Brett, that hadn't entered my mind!!
> 
> Honest. ;D
> 
> ....over to you Vlastan....


Good point - maybe I should delete my post before he reads it... :-/

Sounds like you went in with the right attitude and had a good time anyway. Just think, if you had spoken to Lisa, you *could* have banged on about your TT and the TT Forum...


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Just think, if you had spoken to Lisa, you *could* have banged on about your TT and the TT Forum... Â


Well now I've had the pleasure of putting face to name so to say, there's quite a lot I would like to bang on about with Lisa. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

[smiley=oops.gif] ...there go my chances [smiley=rifle.gif]....straight down the ... [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Well now I've had the pleased of putting face to name so to say, there's quite a lot I would like to bang on about with Lisa. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> [smiley=oops.gif] ...there go my chances [smiley=rifle.gif]....straight down the ... [smiley=toilet.gif]


 ;D and "DOH!"


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

So I thought I might write you a story about what happened last night,

First of all everyone turned up and the guys were on one side of the room Â [smiley=cheers.gif], and the girls on the other Â [smiley=gossip.gif].

The guys all introduced ourselves, there was the Â [smiley=clown.gif] Â [smiley=computer.gif][smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif], [smiley=pimp2.gif] and finally [smiley=toff.gif],

The girls were just simply all Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif], except of course for the Â [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=elf.gif], [smiley=vulcan.gif] and the one who came on the wrong night [smiley=kid.gif].

The Â [smiley=policeman.gif] blew his whistle and we all sat down for 3 minutes of furious [smiley=gossip.gif], problem is that with a few of them it was Â [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif], and really all you wanted to do was Â [smiley=zzz.gif], one or two even made you want to be [smiley=sick2.gif], but all in all it was a good night and we all had a good time Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif].
Now after the party we've swopped numbers, and I guess thre'll be a week or two of Â [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] before everything settles down to normal.

There are even a couple of girls who I wouldn't mind if they wanted to become Â [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif], but then again it could all just end in Â [smiley=argue.gif] Â [smiley=end.gif] Â [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It was fun, and I guess you just had to be there, didn't you Lisa?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

3 minutes is very short and restrictive. So you just get a 3 mins slot to talk to each girl x 20 girls, so only one hour of fun. And then that's it...you are done.

I have found that a direct approach works better in these events. So I wear my favourite T-shirt when I go: "I have sex on the first date!" ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> So I wear my favourite T-shirt when I go: "I have sex on the first date!" Â ;D


Is that written on your back?


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Arf. Fantastic reply, Mr ChrisTTopher! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Is that written on your back?


Somebody has to give you a good hiding to teach you manners little boy! 

How could it be written on the back if it was speed dating with women? :


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> How could it be written on the back if it was speed dating with women? Â :


Vlastan, Vlastan. Â There are ways and means, I thought you of all people would know that! Â 

I'll teach you about strap-ons when I come round for my hiding shall i? Â :-* Â 

Has this gone a little OT? I was actually quite interested in Chas' speed dating!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I have found that a direct approach works better in these events. So I wear my favourite T-shirt when I go: "I have sex on the first date!" Â ;D


You attempt to have sex on first dates V ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Maybe he means only on the first of the month


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Very good ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You attempt to have sex on first dates V Â ;D


It worked well so far! ;D

Chris...I am very worried that you need a strap on!! Have you ever considered "enlargement"?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> It worked well so far! Â ;D


Your a married man aswell !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh really? :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)




----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Well things seem to have gone down hill here over the weekend, haven't they??

Wot r you lot like?....no don't answer that Lord V, I think we already know.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Chas,what's the latest ? have you got any dates lined up


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Posted by: Major Audi Parts Guru Posted on: Today at 10:13am
> Chas,what's the latest ? Â have you got any dates lined up Â Â


Well, out of the 20 girls, there was 1 babe (Lisa) and 7 others that I got on well with and felt could make good friends so I ticked 8 boxes.

Out of those 8, 6 have replied so far, ticking my box, and two have yet to enter their 'scores'. Talk about making a man hang on!! So I'm dead chuffed to find that so far I have a 100% matchup with the girls whom I found interesting/exciting.

I've also got 5 other ticks, from girls whom I didn't select. The organisers don't let you know who those people are, and so the state of play at the moment is that I selected 8/20, and have had 11/20 positive replys, of which 6 are matches, and I know that there are at least two girls who haven't yet entered their scores. They were obviously blown away by the overall charm of the gentlemen who came out to play.

Now comes the more difficult part, converting matches into dates via e-mail. Trying to persuade the loverly Lisa to come for a spin without sounding desperate....which of course I'm not...ahem.
DOH. Done it again. Â :-X

I only have net/e-mail access in the office, so haven't been on top of things over the weekend,and have only just started chatting this morning..so no dates yet...but will keep you posted, unless of course I get lucky with Lisa, in which case you'll be the last to know. Maybe.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Shame there arn't that many female forum members for you to have a blind date with who are single ;D... I bet that would be a giggle


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well, out of the 20 girls, there was 1 babe (Lisa) and 7 others that I got on well with and felt could make good friends so I ticked 8 boxes.
> 
> Out of those 8, 6 have replied so far, ticking my box, and two have yet to enter their 'scores'. Talk about making a man hang on!! So I'm dead chuffed to find that so far I have a 100% matchup with the girls whom I found interesting/exciting.
> 
> ...


You can see that you are a newbie on this!! :

First of all...you are not looking for just a friend here, neither do they! So you are aiming to get laid and so do they hope. That's why it is called "dating" and not "making new friends" ;D

Secondly, you didn't tick all the girls. So now 6 already can't be made available to you.

Thirdly, if Lisa is a babe, all the men will want her. If the competition is high, she will be very choosy and arrogant and have a laugh playing with all the guys.

Fourthly, the email bit is the best!! You know that some of these women would love to meet and possibly have fun with you, so go for it! Just be restrained on the money bit, because they may just want you for your TT. Not a big issue I would say, if the outcome is the same and you get laid!

And...if you have any spare girls...let us know! Paul, would like one too...but he is too scared to go find one! ;D ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Posted by: ^Abi^ Posted on: Today at 11:22am
> Shame there arn't that many female forum members for you to have a blind date with who are single Â ... I bet that would be a giggle Â Â


Witty, wise, humerous, charming, hansome single male (42), solvent, own car and teeth, WLTM, single slim bird for sex, Â lady 25-45 for friendship. Interests include sex, cars, bikes, beer and rugby. IM for free welcome pack.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> So you are aiming to get laid and so do they hope. That's why it is called "dating" and not "making new friends"


 :-/ :-/



> Secondly, you didn't tick all the girls. So now 6 already can't be made available to you.


Trust me Lord V, that's no bad thing!



> Thirdly, if Lisa is a babe, all the men will want her. If the competition is high, she will be very choosy and arrogant and have a laugh playing with all the guys.
> 
> Fourthly, the email bit is the best!! You know that some of these women would love to meet and possibly have fun with you, so go for it! Just be restrained on the money bit, because they may just want you for your TT. Not a big issue I would say, if the outcome is the same and you get laid!


Perhaps I only 'want' Lisa for her car and wealth.



> And...if you have any spare girls...let us know! Paul, would like one too...but he is too scared to go find one!


Sloppy Seconds.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Witty, wise, humerous, charming, hansome single male (42), solvent, own car and teeth, WLTM, single,slim bird for sex, Â lady 25-45 for friendship. Interests include sex, cars, bikes, beer and rugby. IM for free welcome pack.


I'll pass ya details on


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'll pass ya details on Â


To whom?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> To whom?


Doh... Ebay Vlastan :


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

So how much do you think I would raise on e-bay?

Start the bidding at Â£5.00


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So how much do you think I would raise on e-bay?
> 
> Start the bidding at Â£5.00 Â


You are very cheap and...desperate!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I guess he could be cheap and cheerful like you V  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> And...if you have any spare girls...let us know! Paul, would like one too...but he is too scared to go find one! Â ;D ;D


Not too scared vlastan,just too feckin busy :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Excuses!! 

Just go out and have some good time...and if you want some tips...just ask me! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Just go out and have some good time...and if you want some tips...just ask me! Â ;D


I intend to vlastan,just not sure about getting some tips from you though,being Greek and all that  ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Posted by: vlastan Posted on: Oct 27th, 2003, 11:27pm
> Excuses!!
> 
> ... if you want some tips...just ask me!


Thanks, but trust you won't be too insulted if I take a rain check on that little offer Vlastan.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Thanks, but trust you won't be too insulted if I take a rain check on that little offer Vlastan.


Go on take up his offer, Vlastan can be very charming sometimes! That must be the greek in him


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Go on take up his offer, Vlastan can be very charming sometimes! That must be the greek in him


Are you offering to pay the bail money Abi?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Are you offering to pay the bail money Abi?


I'm running ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi..tell them mate, that you are willing to be my guarantor!


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

[smiley=bulb2.gif] Though of Vlastan in his 'I have sex on the first date' t-shirt 


> I'm running Â


......not as fast as me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Holly shit ! Secrets out! Now i'm deffo runnin ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Holly shit ! Â Secrets out! Â Now i'm deffo runnin Â ;D


Running TOWARDS me...you little vixen. I knew my t-shirt always works! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Running TOWARDS me...you little vixen. I knew my t-shirt always works! Â ;D


Needless to say that look on ya face Nick


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So what's the latest then chas ?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

so, what happended?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have heard there is also slow dating, cyber dating and invisable dating out now . Oh my what fun this could be ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can we have an update on this please ChasTT ? (just think of me as Cilla).

Have to confess I rashly promised a girl friend I'd go Speed Dating with her in the new year so I have a passing interest...  Â

L


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Yeah come on Chas, what's the latest ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

T7 and Paul,

You should try this yourselves...don't be shy! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Could introduce a new one... TT forum dating LOL ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Vlastan can be very charming sometimes!


Over 9500 posts, never seen that.. :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Over 9500 posts, never seen that.. Â :-X


Not to you silly tit...only to women!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And you know for a fact that it WASN'T PJ posting : :



> Not to you silly tit...only to women!! Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

PJ is hiding behind Mart!!

Normally PJ will put her initials under her postings!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Point proved?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Not to you silly tit...only to women!! Â ;D ;D ;D


V on a bad day ;D...Not so charming


----------

